# Fog Lights for B634 2004



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We have just bought a B634 and the fog light recesses are empty.
I am looking to either - fit blanking pieces - or - fit fog lights.
Spoke to Hambilton and they say the lights are the same as a Renault Twingo. I called my local renault Garage but they needed a chassis/reg number in order to tell me the price. Problem is - does anyone know which year Twingo they match, or where I can get some lights. Hymer De are on holiday till 2nd Sept so cant get an answer from them at the mo.
Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

why not fit some of those new leds we see all over the place. Hella do them to fit I seem to remember it mentioned on here.try a search for hella.

cabby


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Why not speak to Peter Hambilton again as he obviously knows which they are.


----------



## radar100 (Sep 8, 2010)

Try these-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RENAULT-M...OGLIGHT-/320658822886?clk_rvr_id=257765460738

I think these are the lights you need and they also fit mitsubishi pick-up trucks! It would seem some car (and motorhome) makers are trying to standardise things a little and about time too.

Hope this helps.

Radar


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies - will look into the ebay option - when the wallet has recovered!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I've had fog lights on all the vehicles that I have owned for at least the last 25 years but can't honestly say that I ever found a situation where I needed them. That does include in fog.
I've had plenty of them broken by flying stones, as they're so low, and I have had to fix them for MOT.
I consider them to be an unnecessary liability.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have to admit that I was thinking more along the lines of the daylight running lights that many vehicles have now, those bright leds.that I have now seen on the new Fiat cabs.not the fog lights that OP asked about. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Quite like the look of these and they dim when lights turned on DRL on E bay
John


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I had to replace one of my fog lights and found they are the same as London taxi's., got mine from londontaxispares.com, they are the same as the original Hymer part and they are £35 each, you would have to cut a plate to mount them.
Hope this helps.
Nick


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> I've had fog lights on all the vehicles that I have owned for at least the last 25 years but can't honestly say that I ever found a situation where I needed them. That does include in fog.
> I've had plenty of them broken by flying stones, as they're so low, and I have had to fix them for MOT.
> I consider them to be an unnecessary liability.


Bill - I agree, its just that there are two holes in the facia for them and it looks a bit odd. I may just devise a way to blank the holes.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

colpot said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> > I've had fog lights on all the vehicles that I have owned for at least the last 25 years but can't honestly say that I ever found a situation where I needed them. That does include in fog.
> ...


I've be looking for yoghurt pots to fit my Berlingo. Second one has just been smashed.

I'd pay extra to not have them fitted to a new car.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Just fitted two "Tesco Black Cherry Trifle" pots while we were away at the weekend. They are transparent and look much better than the holes!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

We'll patent that idea then and sell them for £20 a pair.

Marks & Spencer pots £5 extra.


----------

